# Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Januar 2017)

... das Kuttersterben beginnt. .. bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen werden die MS Wiking und die MS Forelle zum Kauf angeboten. Irgendwie kann Ich das nicht verlinken, aber einfach nach "Angelkutter" bzw. "Sportangelkutter" suchen. Dort werdet ihr fündig. Sicherlich sind diese beiden Schiffe nicht repräsentativ, da die Forelle seit 4/16 einen kapitalen Bugschaden hat und bei der Wiking mehr als nur ein Pott Farbe nötig ist um diese am Leben zu halten. Aber es ist definitiv nur noch eine Frage der (kurzen) Zeit bis weitere Schiffe folgen werden. 
Die aktuelle Buchungslage bei den Schiffen tendiert gen Null, so daß aktuell in der Woche KEIN Schiff in S.H und M.V. fährt. Selbst am Wochenende sind die Schiffe allerhöchstens Halbvoll. Letzten Samstag!!!!! z.b. ist ein Schiff in Hh mit 4!!!!! Leuten gefahren und auch bei den anderen sah es nicht wesentlich besser aus!!!!! Bei dieser Belegung dürften die finanziellen Rücklagen der Kapitäne schnell verbraucht sein.
Wenn Ihr also auch weiterhin Kutter fahren wollt, gebt Euch einen Ruck, arrangiert Euch mit dem Baglimit und habt einen schönen Tag auf See!!!
Nur wir haben es in der Hand, die Kutter über diese schwere Zeit zu bringen, in dem Wir auch weiterhin der Passion "Hochseeangeln" frönen! !
Denn wenn es so weitergeht wie aktuell, können wir allerhöchstens noch in Erinnerungen aus guten Zeiten schwelgen, aber das war es dann auch schon,  da kein Kutter mehr da ist mit dem man fahren kann! !!!!
MfG ein betrübter dorschjaeger75


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Hat wer was anderes erwartet?
Bedanken kann man sich bei Frau Dr. samt Gefolge.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

...man kann dem Volke von heute auf morgen nicht die Naturnutzung verbieten,aber sie soweit runterregeln Stk für Stk. bis sie von allein aufgeben........


|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Nicht nur das. Kenne das aus vielen anderen Bereichen.
Muss nicht immer was mit Natur zu tun haben, aber oft.
Manchmal ist es auch die innere Sicherheit oder sonst irgendwas.
Denen fällt immer was ein.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Diskussion um das Baglimit hier im AB richtig in Erinnerung habe, gab es schon einige die das entweder nicht erwartet oder nicht so schlimm fanden. Auch glauben einige, dass dieses Baglimit irgendwann wieder komplett aufgehoben wird.#d



die glauben vermutlich aber auch an den Weihnachtsmann#h


----------



## Ostseesilber (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

@dorschjaeger- hab gehört sie wollen auch gezielte Butt-Touren zum Ausgleich anbieten. Ich finde das hört sich recht interessant an.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Das wäre nur ein tropfen auf den heissen Stein.


----------



## ragbar (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> @dorschjaeger- hab gehört sie wollen auch gezielte Butt-Touren zum Ausgleich anbieten. Ich finde das hört sich recht interessant an.


 Dann muß schnellstens auch der Butt geschützt werden. Besonders wo doch der Heilbutt rund um Fehmarn und auch anderswo bereits am Aussterben dran ist- da müssen alle andren Butte auch vor geschützt werden-oder so.


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das wäre nur ein tropfen auf den heissen Stein.



Für die Kutter- Kapitäne vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, sich trotz des  Baglimits über Wasser zu halten. Ich habe die Plattenfischerei im Sommer vom Schlauchi aus praktiziert mit sehr gutem Erfolg. Ist natürlich was anderes - hat aber eine eigene absolute Faszination. Vom Angelerlebnis her würde ich das im Vergleich zum Pilken nicht als weniger attraktiv einordnen. Und lecker sind die Platten allemal.
Naja - schaun wir mal.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Habe noch nie vom kutter auf platte geangelt.
Wie läuft das ab? Wie werden die wattwürmer den platten angeboten?


----------



## Macker (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> @dorschjaeger- hab gehört sie wollen auch gezielte Butt-Touren zum Ausgleich anbieten. Ich finde das hört sich recht interessant an.



Genau das haben die beiden Kutter aus Heikendorf gemacht.
Scheinbar ja mit Super Erfolgen wenn er jetzt Verkauft um sich zur Ruhe zu Setzen#c
Butttouren helfen kein Stück da macht der Angler 2 und hat den Froster voll Platten also Fährt er nicht mehr.
Ich Versuche Gerade eine Dorsch/Butt/Heringstour voll zubekommen.
Hatten wir seit Jahren keine Probleme 44 Leute zu finden.
Dies Jahr siehr es ganz mies aus.
Vor dem Rechner geht es allen um Spass und nen Schönen Tag auf See.
Auf dem Kutter sieht es dann anders aus.
Da werden so gut wie alle zum Kochtopfangler den sie Im Netz Beschimpfen.
Ich selbst bin auch Kochtopfangler auch wenn es nicht in die Zeit Passt.
Aber Ich werde auch Weiterhin meine Touren Fahren wie Ich es immer gemacht habe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brutzlaff (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Die Heikendorfer Reederei bietet ja schon seit Jahren hauptsächlich Butt Touren an. Ich könnte mir allerdings auch vorstellen, dass sie sich einfach total überschätzt haben...
denn inzwischen drei Angelkutter (na gut seit letztem Jahr nur zwei, weil sie einen an die Pier gesetzt haben) plus diesen komischen Ausflugsdampfer mit dem sie von der Schönberger Brücke im Sommer Touristenfahrten anbieten, plus das marode Schlafschiff plus ihren Tender....
Ist vielleicht etwas drüber, gerade jetzt.
Aber es werden definitiv noch mehr folgen.#d


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

moin,

die blauort zb.

ist schon vor dem baglimit auch alternativ auf platte gefahren.

da hiess es dann am morgen:
"holt nochmal wattis
am angelkiosk im hafen,  denn wir werden auch
plattfisch revier anfahren"...

hat keinen gestört und gefangen wurde auch,
im gegensatz zur "reinen dorschtour"...

aber 5 fische am tag sind ja zu wenig...|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



hans albers schrieb:


> aber 5 fische am tag sind ja zu wenig...|kopfkrat



Die Kundschaft entscheidet. Und ein Großteil der Leute fährt halt nicht 100 km einfach (oder weit mehr), um 5 Fische mitnehmen zu können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich Versuche Gerade eine Dorsch/Butt/Heringstour voll zubekommen.
> Hatten wir seit Jahren keine Probleme 44 Leute zu finden.
> Dies Jahr siehr es ganz mies aus.



Aus meinem Angler-Umfeld hier in Mittelfranken sind jedes Jahr 5-6 Gruppen 2-3 Tage zum Dorschangeln losgefahren. Gestern wurde per WhatsApp rumgefragt, wie es dieses Jahr aussieht: 0 Interesse! Es fährt kein einziger mehr hoch wegen 10 Dorschen.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus meinem Angler-Umfeld hier in Mittelfranken sind jedes Jahr 5-6 Gruppen 2-3 Tage zum Dorschangeln losgefahren. Gestern wurde per WhatsApp rumgefragt, wie es dieses Jahr aussieht: 0 Interesse! Es fährt kein einziger mehr hoch wegen 10 Dorschen.



So siehts aus! Auf den Punkt gebracht.#q


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Aber für einen wolfsbarsch oder einen Lachs fahren die dann 1000 km.....


----------



## Maifliege (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

@ ragbar: richtig, schützt die Laichheringe...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

ja ja,
44 mann aufen kuter is gleich 220 dorsche und jetzt???

kapitän und besatzung noch dazu nochmal  10dorsche

die fang ersmal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Wir waren meistens für vier tage an der küste und aufm kutter.
Wenn wir fünf dorsche pro Nase hatten wars ok.
Haben uns aber auch nie besonders angestrengt.
Für uns binnenländer war es eben Rhein Erlebnis aufm Schiff zu sein.

Das sieht halt jeder anders. Ich brauche keine Massen an Fisch.

Leider hat sich unsere angeltruppe etwas "auseinandergelebt ..."
Seit zwei Jahren  fahren wir leider nicht mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Hey penny,
bin ein binnenschiffer 1979,
Rhein,mars
und kümo.

rauf aufen kutter........die 5 fang mal.

und wir hatten doch auchmal die Butterfahrten....da wurde doch auchmal ne stange meer mittgenommen;-))))

LG


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Hallo nobby,

Ich bin ehrlich. Zu viert hatten wir vielleicht vier bis fünf Dorsch am Tag.
Meistens weniger oder gar keinen.
Aber für 10000 Euro Spaß. 
Schon die fahrt zur Küste gehörte dazu.
Abens lecker essen , ein Bierchen dazu und dann morgens aufn kutter.
Schön wäre. Angeln war Ok,  aber nicht die menge Fisch hat gemacht, sondern das ganze drumrum.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Würde jederzeit wieder fahren, aber die Kumpels ziehen nicht mit.
Haben andere Interessen, jetzt


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Sche


xxxxxx

auf Baglimit!
ein kutter darf maxima 44Angler mitnehmen.

ich würde jetzt auch nicht rausfahren,ich kenne das mann kann die nasenhaare abbrechen;--))  Ja echt


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Habe zwar nicht mehr viele Haare die abbrechen könnten, aber bin auch lieber gefahren wenn was wärmer war.
So 10 oder 15 Grad dürfen es schon sein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

penny,
ich glaub wir müssen die neue tour planen, 
aufen kutter.

ein guck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-SS1auwk6s


hab die kleinen 50sieger alle frei lassen;-)


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



> Großteil der Leute fährt halt nicht 100 km einfach (oder weit mehr), um 5 Fische mitnehmen zu können.



tja und da ist halt der unterschied:
wer reise gegen fische aufrechnet , hat meiner meinung nach nichts verstanden... 
aber naja...

vor allem :
fang mal heutzutage aufm kutter 5 gute küchendorsche..
??


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Na ich wusste es doch!  Ich war schon immer Hans albers Fan.

Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Und für uns sind es > 500km, hin und das gleiche nochmal zurück.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

hans albers,
kannst mir helfen?
Ma wieder die jungs zusammen bekommen?

ahoi


----------



## Alex76 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Na ich wusste es doch!  Ich war schon immer Hans albers Fan.
> 
> Genau so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Und für uns sind es > 500km, hin und das gleiche nochmal zurück.



Bei uns ist es "nur die hälfte". Da hier zuvor ja schon mal die Temperaturen angesprochen wurden und wir am Samstag sind (ich hoffe es klappt). Es soll wohl so 2-3 Grad minus sein. Da ich auf der Ostsee in diesem Bereich keine Erfahrungen habe. Friert es in den Ringen genau so schnell, oder hat man aufgrund des Salzwassers da einen kleinen Vorteil. Ich weiss, es ist nur die Ostsee und vermutlich wird es da keinen Unterschied geben.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Habe da keine Erfahrung. War meistens im frühjahr da.
Ich meine aber Bilder gesehen zu haben wo Ruten bereits waren.

Da gibt es aber bestimmt hie Kollegen die es besser wissen.


Aber sorry, ist schon wieder ot


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

alles wird gut Alex76,
 fang .

vaseline oder melkerfett auch bei rutenringen einsetzen;-))))


----------



## Alex76 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> alles wird gut Alex76,
> fang .
> 
> vaseline oder melkerfett auch bei rutenringen einsetzen;-))))


 
:q:q:q

Werde ich mal probieren, danke!


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

@alex.  Auf welchem kutter seid ihr denn?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> ... das Kuttersterben beginnt. .. bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen werden die MS Wiking und die MS Forelle zum Kauf angeboten. Irgendwie kann Ich das nicht verlinken, aber einfach nach "Angelkutter" bzw. "Sportangelkutter" suchen. Dort werdet ihr fündig. Sicherlich sind diese beiden Schiffe nicht repräsentativ, da die Forelle seit 4/16 einen kapitalen Bugschaden hat und bei der Wiking mehr als nur ein Pott Farbe nötig ist um diese am Leben zu halten. Aber es ist definitiv nur noch eine Frage der (kurzen) Zeit bis weitere Schiffe folgen werden.
> Die aktuelle Buchungslage bei den Schiffen tendiert gen Null, so daß aktuell in der Woche KEIN Schiff in S.H und M.V. fährt. Selbst am Wochenende sind die Schiffe allerhöchstens Halbvoll. Letzten Samstag!!!!! z.b. ist ein Schiff in Hh mit 4!!!!! Leuten gefahren und auch bei den anderen sah es nicht wesentlich besser aus!!!!! Bei dieser Belegung dürften die finanziellen Rücklagen der Kapitäne schnell verbraucht sein.
> Wenn Ihr also auch weiterhin Kutter fahren wollt, gebt Euch einen Ruck, arrangiert Euch mit dem Baglimit und habt einen schönen Tag auf See!!!
> Nur wir haben es in der Hand, die Kutter über diese schwere Zeit zu bringen, in dem Wir auch weiterhin der Passion "Hochseeangeln" frönen! !
> ...


moin ich weiß, jetzt keine tour.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

ein schick und ein schön


----------



## Alex76 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> @alex.  Auf welchem kutter seid ihr denn?



Peter II in Wismar!


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

War schon mal in Wismar, hat mir gut gefallen. Schöne Stadt, 

War aber leider nur im kurzurlaub dort. Nichts mit angeln!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

ahab noch kartoffelsuppe


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Ah, der Rest von letztens. Lass es dir schmecken!

Schon mal an pürierte kartoffelsuppe gedacht....?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

ab 45 personen 
das ist ein großer kutter.

225


----------



## Alex76 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> War schon mal in Wismar, hat mir gut gefallen. Schöne Stadt,
> 
> War aber leider nur im kurzurlaub dort. Nichts mit angeln!



Dann wird es ja mal Zeit!

Wird sind mindestens 5 mal im Jahr dort, und zwar um zu angeln


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Nun das sind von mir aus gut 600 km.
Ganz schone strecke für nen alten Mann.
   Von wo aus fahrt ihr?

Hast du vielleicht Adressen von Schiff und von unterkünften?
Das Hotel von damals Ware mir heute schon eher zu teuer


----------



## Alex76 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nun das sind von mir aus gut 600 km.
> Ganz schone strecke für nen alten Mann.
> Von wo aus fahrt ihr?
> 
> ...



Wir fahren kurz nach 2 los (Wohnort liegt zwischen Leipzig und Berlin) und sind abends gegen 19.30Uhr wieder zu hause. Natürlich völlig im Eimer!

Wenn dir ein Hotel zu teuer ist, kannst du auch direkt im Hafen schlafen 
Auf dem Boot MS Eidum kann man günstig schlafen


http://www.hochseeangeln-wismar.de/preise/


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nun das sind von mir aus gut 600 km.
> Ganz schone strecke für nen alten Mann.
> Von wo aus fahrt ihr?
> 
> ...


penny ,
wenn es los geht mit der angelei die ostsee hol ich dich ab.
und ich versprech dir hab keinen Baglimit .

wo soll ich den herhaben


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

http://www.hochseeangeln-wismar.de/preise/[/QUOTE]

Haalo Alex
Schaut gut aus die Peter 2
Mal schauen ob ich Miene Jung nochmal aktiviert bekomme.
Jung ist gut die sind schon munter zwischen 67 und 73...

Ich war immer der jüngste. Aber der Lack ist auch bei mir schon lange ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Nur dass ihr da mal auch dran denkt (hatte ich schon mehrfach ausgeführt):
Während ein Fischer problemlos nen Kutter anmelden und fischen kann, wenn Quote (wieder) da ist, auch wenn er zwischendurch stillgelegt hatte, *geht das bei Angelkuttern NICHT!!!!*

Angelkutter dürfen auch NICHT auf andere Tätigkeiten ausweichen.
Sie dürfen nur Angler fahren.

*Das liegt an der Zulassung in D als Sportfischereifahrzeug.*

Das sind quasi Ausnahmegenehmigungen für die alten Kutter, neue können auf Grund der Vorgaben nicht mehr rentabel gebaut/betrieben werden, wenn sie überhaupt ne Zulassung bekommen..

Diese Zulassung als Sportfischereifahrzeug beinhaltet auch nur rein das befördern von Anglern zum Fang, keine anderen touristischen Leistungen (Butterfahrten etc.) , da braucht man die normale Zulassung als Passagierdampfer, die  keiner der alten Pötte kriegt.

*Auf Deutsch:*
Während Fischer später alle wieder Lizenzen bekommen können, wenns wieder was zu verteilen gibt, *ist JEDER Angelkutter, der jetzt wegfällt, ENDGÜLTIG verloren und es wird NIE WIEDER Ersatz dafür geben.*


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Hallo Thomas,
Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Wenn einer weg ist ist erst das für immer.
Würde deswegen auch jetzt noch fahren wenn sich mir ein Gelegenheit böte.
Mit fünf dorschen käme ich klar.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



hans albers schrieb:


> wer reise gegen fische aufrechnet , hat meiner meinung nach nichts verstanden...


Eins werde ich nie verstehen.
Warum muss man sich als Angler gegenseitig so an den Kragen gehen beziehungsweise denunzieren? 

Nur weil man etwas nicht verstehen kann oder anders empfindet, heißt es nicht, dass andere Menschen es nicht anders sehen dürfen. Leben und Leben lassen - sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. Und man selber sollte auch begreifen, dass man nicht das Maß der Dinge ist.

Denn die eigentlichen Angelfeinde sind nicht die Leute und Angler - die jetzt keine Lust mehr auf diesen Trip haben - sondern so Leute wie Frau Doktor und c.o. - die für diesen Mist verantwortlich sind.

Ein wichtiger Faktor, den hier viele vergessen. Es geht nicht darum die Menge von Fisch mit den Kosten/der Anreise aufzuwiegen. Jeder weiß, dass es meist nicht aufgeht. Aber keiner hat Lust schon im Vorfeld *eine Grenze* vor Augen zu haben. 

Wenn ich auf einen Kutter gehen würde und wüsste, dass ich nur 5 Fische fangen darf und auch nichts anderes geht. No Way - da wäre ich raus. 
Wenn ich da noch auf Platte los kann - das reicht mir aus. Ist ein leckerer Fisch und macht dennoch Spaß. 

Aber wenn das nicht passiert und meine theoretische Angelzeit begrenzt wird - da habe ich keine Lust drauf. Man geht ja auch gerne dafür Angeln - einmal DEN Fang zu machen. Und bei solch einem Erlebnis aufhören zu müssen. Nope.


Dieses Verbot finde ich sehr tragisch und auch über Facebook bekomme ich den ein oder anderen Kapitän mit, wie er direkt für in der Woche abwinkt und nur noch Wochenende fährt und hofft, da Leute aufs Boot zu bekommen. Traurig ist das. Aber die Schuld suche ich da nicht beim Angler. Wo kämen wir denn hin? Die Schuld sehe ich da leider in der Politik und bei der Relation der Beschneidungen zwischen Angelkuttern und Fischern.


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

moin...

nur nochmal zum verständnis..

es liegt auch an uns anglern,
trotz baglimit auf den kuttern mitzufahren,
auch wenn es "nur " 5 dorsche pro mann gibt.
(zum beispiel, welches ich vorher nannte,
man kann ja auch noch ne plattfischtour dranhängen)

das jammern über den beschluss hilft weder uns
noch den kapitänen....


und wie ich schon schrieb,
fangt erstmal aufm kutter fünf dorsche , die ordentliches maß
haben..
(vom sternstunden tag mal abgesehen)


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Ja richtige dorsche! So 50 plus.

Habe gesehen das jeder schniepel mit genommen wurde. Ist zwar sehr lange her, aber auch dorsche gerade über mindesmaß werden in den letzten Jahren noch abgeknüppelt.
Da ist doch gar nichts dran an dem Fisch.


----------



## Kay63 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eins werde ich nie verstehen.
> Warum muss man sich als Angler gegenseitig so an den Kragen gehen beziehungsweise denunzieren?
> 
> Da hast Du ein wahres Wort gesprochen.
> Petri Kay


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



> gerade über mindesmaß werden in den letzten Jahren noch abgeknüppelt.



yap ....zwar anderes thema
aber da stimm ich dir zu...


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Habe versucht nur fische mitzunehmen an denen auch was dran war.
Und so hatte ich selten mehr wie drei.
Und das genügte mir!


----------



## Luidor (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Hallo Hans Albers,

 du gibst die Antwort in deinem Post schon selber.
 Vom Sternstundentag mal abgesehen. 
 Genau darum geht es aber, es ist jedem klar dass er selten auf 5 oder mehr Dorsche kommt. Es bestand aber die theoretische Möglichkeit dazu.
 Die Chance war um ein vielfaches Höher als ein Lottogewinn und genau deshalb haben die Leute solche Touren gemacht.
 Ob alle Dorsche mitgehen oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
 Aber nach 5 maßigen die Angelei einzustellen und den Ausblick auf den reihernden Nebenmann zu genießen ist halt nur für sehr wenige befriedigend und daher das ausbleiben der Kundschaft schon im letzten Jahr so prognostiziert worden und nun auch eingetreten.
 Ich finde es mehr als bedenklich , wenn sich hier Angler gegenseitig ihre moralischen Prinzipien um die Ohren hauen anstatt dort anzusetzen wo die Ursachen für dieses Dilemma liegen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ja richtige dorsche! So 50 plus.
> 
> Habe gesehen das jeder schniepel mit genommen wurde. Ist zwar sehr lange her, aber auch *dorsche gerade über mindesmaß werden in den letzten Jahren noch abgeknüppelt*.
> Da ist doch gar nichts dran an dem Fisch.



Bei dem Baglimit eher besser als schlechter, da früher aufgehört werden muss zu angeln. Aber als Konsequenz werden dann bei einigen die Kleinen wieder baden gehen, wenn ein größerer beißt.


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



> Ich finde es mehr als bedenklich , wenn sich hier Angler gegenseitig  ihre moralischen Prinzipien um die Ohren hauen anstatt dort anzusetzen  wo die Ursachen für dieses Dilemma liegen.




und ich finde es bedenklich,
wenn man eine andere meinung hat, und dann als denunzinat oder
ähnliches dargestellt wird...

kritik unangebracht... oder was??

ich habe kein problem damit,
nach fünf maßigen fischen aufzuhören , bzw.
auf plattfisch zu angeln...
(bzw. muss dazu sagen , dass ich eh
mein mindestmaß höher lege)

wie gesagt, nur meine meinung.




PS.zum angeln gehört neben dem fang 
auch das naturerlebnis für mich dazu.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Ist ja auch meine Meinung. 
Andere haben eben eine andere Meinung dazu.
Das muss man dann auch akzeptieren....


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

yap...

dieses ist ein forum und man tauscht sich aus...oder ???


----------



## Luidor (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

nachvollziehbare Kritik immer gern.
 Aber man kann doch den Leuten nun nicht vorwerfen auszubleiben.
 Ich beziehe mich da auf deinen Post mit dem aufrechnen der Fische usw.
 Gehört doch gar nicht hier hin. 
 Warum sind denn die vielen Angler in den letzten Jahren trotz zurückgehender Fänge gekommen?
 Ganz sicher nicht weil sie ihren Fang gegengerechnet haben.
 Dann wäre seit 15 Jahren schon keine Sau mehr gekommen.
 Nachdem nun mit dem Baglimit die Kuttertour zu einer reinen durch Angler subventionierten Ausflugs- und Erbsensuppentour verkommt hat eben die überwiegende Mehrheit keinen Bock mehr.
 Tut mir Leid für die Kapitäne aber Schuld sind nicht die ausbleibenden Angler.


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

moment

habe nur geschrieben, das
ich das aufrechnen fang/reise 
nicht verstehe...

muss ich natürlich nicht, und war 
vielleicht etwas überspitzt formuliert.

aber, wenn wir jetzt die kapitäne
nicht unterstützen, gehen noch mehr "hopps".

und du hast absolut recht, auch ohne baglimit wurde
schlecht gefangen, deshalb auch meine frage, warum jetzt plötzlich
nicht mehr mitzufahren...


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

weil die theoretische Hoffnung (?) auf Mehrentnahme gestrichen ist und damit die Aussicht auf den Fang des Lebens|wavey: Wie sinnvoll das auch praktisch sein möge 
Die Fantasie/der Traum ist juristisch ( und damit zwangsweise ) ausgebremst.

 Man spielt auch Lotto und weiß eigentlich, dass man nie gewinnt


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Ich hatte mir schon eine Truppe für disen Herbst zusammen gesucht. Wir wollten zu sechst nach Dänemark fahren. Wir haben alles abgeblasen. Denn keiner von uns fährt für zehn Dorsche über zwei Tage los. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, dat lohnt nich. Denn wir können eben nicht einmal im Monat an die Ostsee fahren. Und wenn ma  dann fährt, möchte man ja auch einige Zeit was vom Fisch haben. Und das hat man  nicht mit 5 Fischen am Tag, wenn man im Inland wohnt.


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



> Es gibt eben gute und böse Angler, wenn man das hier so liest.


wenn du das so siehst...
naja, sag ich mal nix zu.
vor allem :wer entscheidet das??



im übrigen schrieb ich nichts von frühjahr
(mir gings eh ums kutterangeln allgemein,
war noch nie im frühjahr los, alleine schon wegen den laichdorschen,
von den temperaturen mal abgesehen)


----------



## angel-daddy (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Eine bessere Ausrede für zuhause gibt es doch gar nicht. Da kann jeder seiner Freundin/ Frau sagen, dass die Angelurlaube unbedingt aufgrund der neuen Sch... Bestimmungen länger ausfallen müssen....
Mein Angelfreund und ich fahren jedenfalls Ende März Anfang April. Wir angeln allerdings von unserem Kleinboot. Wir bleiben mindestens 7 Tage, vlt. auch 10.......
Immer positiv denken, lol

VG Martin


----------



## banzinator (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Bei dem Baglimit eher besser als schlechter, da früher aufgehört werden muss zu angeln. Aber als Konsequenz werden dann bei einigen die Kleinen wieder baden gehen, wenn ein größerer beißt.



Genau das ist auch mein Gedanke. 
Die 38er Schniepel abgeschlagen dann kommt ein 45er und weg den kleinen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

45. is schon mal ne hausnummer.
abba nicht slecht.

hast schon mal lam gegessen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Auch ich bevorzuge kleine private Boote zum Kutterangeln. Da ich die erbsensuppentour nicht bevorzuge.

Ich fahre mindestens 2 mal im Jahr zum Kutterangeln in Deutschland raus.

Habe schon selber erlebt das der Kutter fuer 15-30  minuten im kreis gefahren ist und dann an der gleichen stelle gefahren hatte, nur um seine erbsensuppe und frikadellen zu verkaufen.

Muss sowas nicht haben.

Auch die heutigen preise sind ausverschaemt.
Die haben sich das selber versaut.
Erhoeht das Mindestmass von 38 cm auf 50 und dann gibt es auch mehr Dorsche

Fueher haben wir die dorschkoepfe abgekocht und aus dem harten weissen kern im auge glaser gebaut.

Die 20 pluender gibt es leider kaum noch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Schaut euch mal die Mindestmasse an
Ist wirklich ein lacher 

38 cm  fuer Aale.
Wer nimmt sowas mit?!
Ich finde das alle Mindestmasse zu klein angesetzt sind.
Wuerden diese hochgesetzt dann hat die Fischart Zeit zum Laichen oder zum Wachsen 

Allerdings MUESSTEn diese Mindestmasse alle einhalten


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Mindestmasse an
> Ist wirklich ein lacher
> 
> 38 cm  fuer Aale.
> ...




Ist das so wenn die Berufsfischer mehr Dorsche entnehmen als in der Ostsee nachkommen? Mindestmaß wohlgemerkt 35cm

Wird es dann mehr Dorsche geben wenn die Angler ihre 49cm Dorsche wieder reinwerfen? 

Die Rechnung möchte ich gerne nochmal im Detail sehen...

Viele sehen die wahren Gründe nicht #q


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Vielleicht ist hier auch mal ein umdenken nötig.
Warum fahren wir tatsächlich ans Meer und gehen angeln? Nur wegen dem Dorsch? Wird alles andere ausgeblendet? Ich muss selber über 500 Kilometer bis Laboe fahren. Und natürlich waren wir die letzten Jahre verwöhnt mit guten Fängen.
Aber ich kann mich auch an Jahre erinnern, wo wir froh waren, dass 5 Dorsche in der Kiste lagen, und trotzdem hatten wir Spaß am angeln, Spaß mit der Truppe aufm Kutter.
Es kann sich doch nicht alles nur um volle Kisten drehen.
Die volle Kiste war nur einer kleiner Teil des Ganzen.
Wer nur wegen massig Fisch nun nicht mehr an die Ostsee fährt, ok, dann ist das halt so.
In vielen Ländern gibt es Regelungen zur Fangmenge.
Wir fliegen 2 x pro Jahr nach Norwegen. Wir nehmen jeder 15 Kilo Fisch.
Diese 15 Kilo kosten uns locker 1.500€ pro Mann. Aber das wir nur 15 Kilo mitnehmen können freut uns trotzdem, weil wir angeln wollen, Spaß haben, auf dem Meer sind und nicht wegen der 15 Kilo. 

Also regt euch nicht so auf und lernt vielleicht mal der Wert der 5 Dorsche kennen, die wir pro Tag mitnehmen dürfen.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Nun ja 15 kg pro Person ist eine andere Hausnummer.
Aber ich bin auch gerne raus gefahren und hatte nichts. Oft genug.
Aber egal, viele würden sagen zu blöd zum angeln.
Mir egal. Es war immer schön!
Auch ohne Fisch. Aber es gab ja die möglichkeit viel zu fangen und die gibt es jetzt nicht mehr.
Nach 5 ist Schluss egal ob es läuft oder bei mir halt nicht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist hier auch mal ein umdenken nötig.
> Warum fahren wir tatsächlich ans Meer und gehen angeln? Nur wegen dem Dorsch? Wird alles andere ausgeblendet? Ich muss selber über 500 Kilometer bis Laboe fahren. Und natürlich waren wir die letzten Jahre verwöhnt mit guten Fängen.
> Aber ich kann mich auch an Jahre erinnern, wo wir froh waren, dass 5 Dorsche in der Kiste lagen, und trotzdem hatten wir Spaß am angeln, Spaß mit der Truppe aufm Kutter.
> Es kann sich doch nicht alles nur um volle Kisten drehen.
> ...


Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken und beschreiben #6#6#6#6#6
GENAUSO ist das!!!
Und für die "Kisten voll " Fraktion.... Fahrt raus und fangt erstmal 5 bzw aktuell 3!!! Das nämlich gar nicht so einfach zur Zeit!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Für fünf war ich immer froh.
Hat mir auch erreicht. Aber es gab ja noch die möglichkeit auf den sechsten.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken und beschreiben #6#6#6#6#6
> GENAUSO ist das!!!
> Und für die "Kisten voll " Fraktion.... Fahrt raus und fangt erstmal 5 bzw aktuell 3!!! Das nämlich gar nicht so einfach zur Zeit!!!



Hi,

jeder soll/kann das machen was er will! In meinen Augen ist das Limit schwa... und def. nicht geeignet um die Probleme zu beheben. 
Ich für meinen Teil werde auch in zukunft auf ausfahrten verzichten. Es geht mir nicht um die 5 Stck. sondern wie bereits geschrieben um das angeln und auch um die möglichkeit 6 oder 7 zu fangen! Weiss nicht wo ihr auf Dorsch fahrt, aber 5 Dorsche lagen bei mir in den letzten Jahren immer in der Kiste! 

mario


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jeder soll/kann das machen was er will! In meinen Augen ist das Limit schwa... und def. nicht geeignet um die Probleme zu beheben.
> Ich für meinen Teil werde auch in zukunft auf ausfahrten verzichten. Es geht mir nicht um die 5 Stck. sondern wie bereits geschrieben um das angeln und auch um die möglichkeit 6 oder 7 zu fangen! Weiss nicht wo ihr auf Dorsch fahrt, aber 5 Dorsche lagen bei mir in den letzten Jahren immer in der Kiste!
> ...




Dann ist es sehr schade, dass du nur wegen dem Fisch aufm Kutter warst. Vielleicht findest du ein anderes Hobby, dass dich mit Glück erfüllt. Oft ist der Weg das Ziel. Und das Ziel bei mir ist Erholung, Spaß, Natur und abschalten. Ich mache mir keine Sorgen mehr darum, wie viele Fische ich in der Kiste habe. 
Aber auch du wirst vielleicht noch irgend wann mal umdenken.

Grüße an alle #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

und die verbranten schultern die zuhause noch braun werden im sommer;-))


----------



## hans albers (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

@norwegenschreck69
& dorschjaeger75

sehe ich genauso....


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Nun ich war meistens im April vor orth -) ) also nicht mit verbrannten Schultern


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

abba die frische luft hat dich müde gemacht und du konntest slafen wie lange nicht meer:q:q:q


#6


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Dann ist es sehr schade, dass du nur wegen dem Fisch aufm Kutter warst. Vielleicht findest du ein anderes Hobby, dass dich mit Glück erfüllt. Oft ist der Weg das Ziel. Und das Ziel bei mir ist Erholung, Spaß, Natur und abschalten. Ich mache mir keine Sorgen mehr darum, wie viele Fische ich in der Kiste habe.
> Aber auch du wirst vielleicht noch irgend wann mal umdenken.
> 
> Grüße an alle #h



Hi,
sorry, aber ich habe gesehen wie die fische aussehen, die aus der tiefe nach oben gepumpt werden und wieder ins wasser geworfen wurden! Des Weiteren habe ich auch gesehen, wie gut es ihnen geht! Du willst mir jetzt nicht allen ernstes erklären, dass das was ihr im Ausland macht (zurücksetzen von Fisch) sonderlich toll ist? Oder das ihr nur fahrt um das wetter zu geniessen und wenn ihr eure 15 Kilo voll habt aufhört zu angeln... . Mensch das kann mir keiner erzählen! Sorry!
Ich möchte dich sehen, wie du nach einer Stunde und 5 fischen deine Angel einpackst und sitzend aufs ende der ausfahrt wartest! 

Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

J!a das stimmt. Aber auch nicht nur die Luft, auch die Pils am Abend. Und dann wieder um fünf aus den federn


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

noch mal...tut euch zusammen aufen kutter! Jetzt mal 3

44Angler macht 132Dorsche

die fang mal.

lgnobbi


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> noch mal...tut euch zusammen aufen kutter! Jetzt mal 3
> 
> 44Angler macht 132Dorsche
> 
> ...




Hi,

da hast du natürlich recht! Ich pers. fahre immer von Rügen aus raus und da hast du nur 9 mann auf dem Kutter und entsprechende tiefen und auch sehr oft sommerfischerei und da sind die fische schnell zusammen.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry, aber ich habe gesehen wie die fische aussehen, die aus der tiefe nach oben gepumpt werden und wieder ins wasser geworfen wurden! Des Weiteren habe ich auch gesehen, wie gut es ihnen geht! Du willst mir jetzt nicht allen ernstes erklären, dass das was ihr im Ausland macht (zurücksetzen von Fisch) sonderlich toll ist? Oder das ihr nur fahrt um das wetter zu geniessen und wenn ihr eure 15 Kilo voll habt aufhört zu angeln... . Mensch das kann mir keiner erzählen! Sorry!
> Ich möchte dich sehen, wie du nach einer Stunde und 5 fischen deine Angel einpackst und sitzend aufs ende der ausfahrt wartest!
> 
> Mario




Du, wir machen uns im Urlaub keinen Stress.
Wir angeln meistens mit 4 oder 5 Leuten und das Ziel am Ende des Tagen ist nicht, das Boot voll zu machen.
Wir pumpen auch keinen Fisch aus der Tiefe, um ihn anschließend zurück zu setzten. Wir machen das schon einige Jahre und sind Freunde der nachhaltigen Angelei.
Zwischendurch geht's auch stundenlang auf Rotbarsch.
Und wenn nach 5 oder 6 Tagen unser Limit erreicht ist und wir trotzdem noch einige Dorsche fangen, dann haben wir immer glückliche und vorab geklärte Abnehmer. Entweder unser Vermieter oder andere Angler, die noch nicht ihr Limit haben.
Und dann geht's ganz gemütlich die letzten Tage auf Butt.
Wir haben allein auf der letzten Tour rund 40 Butts zurück gesetzt.
Warum auch nicht? Dann bleibt auch noch Fisch für andere Urlauber.

Also mach dich locker und geh mal wieder angeln und abschalten


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



bastido schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast Du recht, was das Aussitzen der Angelzeit betrifft. Allerdings ist bei richtiger Taktik auch in Norwegen das Zurücksetzen von Fischen durchaus möglich.
> Einen Butt kannst Du grundsätzlich zurücksetzen, der hat nämlich keine Schwimmblase. Skrei und Köhler ist auch lange nicht so empfindlich, was den Druckausgleich betrifft, wie immer propagiert wird. Wenn die jagen überwinden die auch mal schnell 40m ohne dabei schaden zu nehmen. Wenn die aus größeren tiefen hochgeholt werden ist es einfach wichtig 10m unterm Boot eine Pause einzulegen um den Druckausgleich zu ermöglichen. Dann schwimmen die auch munter weiter, da gibt es inzwischen genug Unterwasseraufnahmen die das bestätigen.




Interessant! 

Wie gesagt es geht mir hier um das prinzip! 
Werde wie bereits erwähnt die deutschen Kutter meiden und werde mit meinem Boot auch nicht mehr an die See fahren und statt dessen werde ich lieber dem Wels im ausland nachstellen ... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



bastido schrieb:


> Baglimit in Verbindung mit einem Abknüppelgebot ist der Tod der touristischen Fischerei.


Falsch formuliert:
Das ist ordentliche, bürokrateutonische Sport- und Angelfischerei der sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend Fühlenden, Honigmangelernährten, verbandsgefördert...

Richtig heissen müsste das:
Baglimit in Verbindung mit einem Abknüppelgebot ist der Tod jeder normalen Angelei...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Ihr habt vergessen ab 1,2, 2017 dürfen nur 2 Dorsche mitgenommen werden ....bis ende März kein Angler fährt da raus .....#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

3, nicht 2.....


----------



## nostradamus (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



esox02 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vergessen ab 1,2, 2017 dürfen nur 2 Dorsche mitgenommen werden ....bis ende März kein Angler fährt da raus .....#h#h




Hi,
Grundsätzlich finde ich den Schutz der laichende Dorsche sehr gut! Die Frage stellt sich mir, ob die Berufsfischer auch spezielle Regelungen haben bzgl. Laichdorsche?

Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Ja, eine Ausnahmeregelung, dass sie nun auch während der Laichzeit der Dorsche fischen dürfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196


----------



## nostradamus (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Danke! Das habe ich mir gedacht! 
Ansonsten empfehle ich noch dem ein oder anderen zu überlegen wo er demnöchst sein Kreuz setzt bei bevorstehenden Wahlen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


----------



## Mainhatten (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Für die Alternative macht das AB ja selbst Werbung. Die Lösung ist das Ausland. 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170207/29b408623473529229057e69fd2c6446.jpg


----------



## pike-81 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Moinsen!
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. 
Klar, jeder möchte für sein Geld auch was bekommen. (Zumal die Preise stetig steigen, und ein großer Teil nicht aus der Umgebung kommt.)
Aber seit Ewigkeiten hört man auch stets:"Früher war alles besser, da wurde noch gefangen. 

Eines ist klar, ohne Maßnahmen wird es den Fischbeständen langfristig gesehen an den Kragen gehen. 
Aber wenn unter den Schutzregeln dann gewerbliche Existenzen zugrunde gehen, ist die Politik gefragt. 
Ich für meinen Teil mache eh nur wenige Ausfahrten pro Jahr. 
Dabei habe ich stets das Erlebnis an sich und den Kapitalen im Visier, und nehme auch nur mit, was Zuhause am selbigen Tag gegessen wird. 
Der Rest geht zurück oder wird verschenkt. 
Wirklich schade, wenn es in baldiger Zukunft keine Kutterfahrten mehr gibt. 
Aber das kann ja auch nicht im Sinne der Bundesländer sein, deren Haupteinnahmequelle der Tourismus ist. 
Angeln ohne Fischereischen ist ja ein klares Zeichen gegen diesen Willen. 
Von daher wird sich das schon einpendeln, aber das dauert in Deutschland halt immer. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Sowie einige 3 Dorsche haben und einen 4 oder 5 fangen dann werden jetzt die kleinsten ueber board geworfen.

Wollen wir mal schauen wieviele Angellaeden im Norden zumachen.und andere Firmen, wenn die Angler ausbleiben mit ihre Geldboersen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Es würde ja reichen, wenn die zuständige Behörde die engstirnige Auslegung des TSG über Bord werfen würde. Dann könnte man sein persönliches Entnahmefenster wählen und die Welt wäre wieder (halbwegs) in Ordnung.


----------



## Dingsens (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...ehrdete-Dorschbestaende,nordmagazin40304.html

Hier auch nochmal der Link zur gestrigen Ausgabe.


----------



## seeschwalbe (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Leider ist das Video nicht mehr verfügbar!
Ein Schelm der schlechtes Denkt!:c


----------



## Dingsens (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Welches, der von mir eingestellte Link?
Also ich kann es öffnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



bastido schrieb:


> Was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe ist, warum es für Fischer Entschädigungen gibt aber nicht für Angelkutter.


Bessere Verbände............


----------



## thomas19 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde empfehlen ca. 2,5 h auf Dorsch zu fahren und dann erst auf Plattfisch. Damit man noch etwas Dorsch mit nach Hause nehmen kann. Als Anfahrt gehe ich mal von 1-1,5h aus. Flundern sind in vielen Hafenstädten so billig zu kaufen, daß ein Angeln darauf kaum lohnt. Und der Drill auf Flundern ist auch nicht so aufregend. Schollen sollen übrigens besser mit Seeringelwürmern zu fangen sein.
Thomas


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*



bastido schrieb:


> Was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe ist, warum es für Fischer Entschädigungen gibt aber nicht für Angelkutter.



und ich frage mich warum überhaupt jemand entschädigt wird?! Wenn ein Kleinunternehmer oder ein Handwerksbetrieb mit ein paar Angestellten bei uns im Ort das Handtuch wirft/werfen muss, interessiert es auch keine Sau!


----------



## nostradamus (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

gutes thema! 
warum werden deutsche bauern subventioniert? Niederländische Fuhrunternehmen und spanische bauern ......


----------



## pennfanatic (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tag 23 seit dem Baglimit und es geht schon los....*

Bessere Lobbyl!


----------

